# Wedding Sayings for Wine Labels.. Help Please!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So I've been stuck in charge of printing up the label to put on the mini wine bottles we're giving out as a favor at the wedding.

I'm not looking forward to trying to print these out as there is no template to transfer right on your computer, you have to manually make it up. Not looking forward to that at all! Hopefully I wont mess it all up.

But the biggest thing I'm having a problem with is coming up with a a saying to put on the labels.

I dont even know how I want it to look.

I am putting our first names (should we include our last names too? I dont think we should since its just family and close friends) the date, and the type of wine.
The sample labels Ive seen has a saying on it... one had Together Forever, the other is Thank you for joining us to celebrate our life together.... neither one of them is anything i like. They just seem, i dont know generic?


any ideas what to put on the labels?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

L i f e

o

v i n o

e


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

How about a some kind of short phrase about love? I've participated some weddings and in most of them guests got something with a label with a short phrase about love. You could even pick some different sentences fi you have resources/time/interest to do that.

Something like:

There's no greater power than love.
Your name His name
date
type of wine​
If you think that was a good suggestion and if you're religious (Christian) there's good sentences about love in the Bible. If you aren't or don't mind to use the Bible there's also other great books with aphorisms/poems about love.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

We actually decided to go quite simple

It goes:

Wine

Our first names

Date

Thank you for sharing our special day with us

Made with Love by
Tom's parents (we put the names on the actual labels though)

Thanks for the help though


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I would bet that you can get some nice templates online. I googled it and found several free online wine label templates. Here's an example.

FreeLabelmaker


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

we do have labels. It's called first dance and just looks lovely.

I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished product posted soon.


----------

